# 5½ weeks - Two heartbeats! Thought I was 8 weeks!



## createbeauty

I had my BFP on Tuesday the 24th of March and went to the doctor on the same day and was told I was approximately 5½ weeks pregnant. I made my first midwife appointment for the 13th of April and thought everything was normal.

However, I've been severely constipated and somehow ended up with gastroenteritis, which prompted my doctor to make me an appointment at the Early Pregnancy Unit for a scan to make sure my baby was okay.

I attended the scan this morning and was told the baby had a heartbeat. However, my husband, the nurse, and ultrasound tech thought they could see another heartbeat on the far right side. I was given a TVS scan so they could get a better look and they confirmed there were two heartbeats. I was told, however, not to get my hopes up because the second baby could be absorbed! Now I'm terrified!

I was told I was only about 5½ weeks pregnant with these babies, and I thought I should be almost 8 weeks, especially since my BFP was 2½ weeks ago?

Does anyone have any similar experience or could offer me their opinion?
Here is my scan picture.
https://i58.tinypic.com/2jfdrwp.jpg


----------



## Twinmum87

cannot believe they said that to you! how awful! congratulations :) did they tell you what type of twins you are having?


----------



## createbeauty

They were ruluctant to even say twins, just that there were two heartbeats in one amniotic sac and it's too early to know for sure so they booked me in for a scan in three weeks time.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Looks like identical twins to me. Just need to figure out whether they share the same sac (MoMo) or have 2 separate sacs (MoDi). 

On my first scan, we were told the baby was a few days behind. We went back two weeks later, we were told we were having twins and they both caught up to their gestational age. I say not to worry about it, which is hard. Just know that they do/can catch up :). One of my babies is now a little ahead :). 

Regarding one of the twins getting absorb...well...just remember they are medical professionals. They are required to put out disclaimers for a just in case situation so that they protect themselves legally. Who can tell whether or not you are going to have a vanishing twin? And in all honesty, there is nothing that anyone can do anyway to prevent it. I apologize if I am being to blunt here. 

Congrats on having twins!! :D.


----------



## DoubleTFun

congrats on your twins. I tested positive very early. They probably only told you about the vanishing thing since it can occur early on when they share a sac. I am sure they will do another scan to make sure all is okay. I didn't get an ultrasound until 9+2 weeks. I thought I was at 10 weeks at the time based on LMP. That is when they found out I was expecting twins. Just take it easy, and rest as much as you can!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I was told at 7 weeks that one of my babies would probably be a vanishing twin. Well, they are both five months old now. I hope that all will go as you want it to!


----------



## Alpha

Hi, and congratulations x2! I had a scan at 8 weeks and saw two heartbeats, both measuring smaller than my dates. Had my 12 week scan and both babies were very much there and were measuring a few days ahead! 

Yes, vanishing twin could happen (I was convinced it would happen to me) but the fact there are two heartbeats is a good sign. There's no real way of knowing until your next scan, so try and relax. (Easier said than done I know). 

Good luck xx


----------



## createbeauty

Thanks so much for your comments, ladies. I'm still in shock and trying not to get my hopes up too much. Waiting three weeks until my next scan is like torture! I have my first midwife appointment on Monday (I was advised to cancel it until the next ultrasound but spent 10 minutes as caller number 3 after spending 10 minutes trying to get through to my doctors and gave up in the end) so I wonder what she will say. :O

I didn't get a good view of the heartbeats but my husband says the left one was definitely strong and the one on the right just looked like it was at a different angle, but still with a good heartbeat. Can't help but constantly wonder now! :)

This is a photo I took of my bump on 1st April when I thought was approx 6 weeks pregnant with one baby.
https://i58.tinypic.com/29mrjq1.jpg


----------



## Meezerowner

Congrats! :flower:

I think vanishing twin is much less likely after you have seen both heart beats. Did they say what each twin was measuring CRL or could they only measure the sac? 

I think its bad that they are not scanning you again in a weeks time. That's what my EPAU did - I had a scan after 7 days to check growth. Not that it changes anything but it's for Mum's piece of mind. Defo keep your MW appointment and use it to ask questions maybe she can get you scanned again sooner.

At my first scan I was sure I was 7.5 weeks as was pretty sure when O'vd.... but they told me I was more like 6 weeks and there were no heart beats just the 2 sacs. When I went back they both had heart beats and had grown a week. But I still maintain these dates were wrong as I would have conceived on a date I already had symptoms. :wacko:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cute bump! Mine is mot as big yet. Maybe because I have the birthing Hips. Hah! :)


----------



## createbeauty

Thanks! I wonder if I'm showing so soon because I've already had a child, lol.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Could be. I think it's a good thing. Mine is right on top of each other. Ultrasound lady said that there wasn't too much space for them to move around due to my virgin uterus...booo. so I wish that my uterus grow faster lol. wait till your next u/s when they are bigger. So cute! Mine spoon with each other, kick and punch, face each other, and back to back. Doing all kind of things in my stomach :). I heard with MoMo they sometime suck each other thumbs :). It's fascinating to watch them interact with each other. I happened to have a very long u/s at 12 weeks for measurements....over 1 1/2 hrs long because baby B was an attention hogger :). hope to hear more updates soon :)


----------



## starnicole

When I went for a scan I thoght I was around 7 weeks, however one of the babies were measuring 5+4 and the other 5+2. Had to go back two weeks later to see if there were heartbeats.


----------



## createbeauty

starnicole said:


> When I went for a scan I thoght I was around 7 weeks, however one of the babies were measuring 5+4 and the other 5+2. Had to go back two weeks later to see if there were heartbeats.

Are yours identical or fraternal? I'm freaking out because mine are in the same sac at the moment. 

When you went back for the other scan, were there two heartbeats and how were they measuring?

I have no idea what to tell people when they ask how far along I am because I have no idea if I should go by how big the babies are measuring or how far along we think I am due to my LMP, lol.


----------



## starnicole

Mine are fraternal. When I went back they both had heartbeats and had grown the appropriate amount, but never caught up to what I thought I was. I just ovulated late, I got a positive test at 3+2.


----------



## helloeveryone

Congratulations xxxx try not to worry ( easier said than done I know)
:happydance:

When is your next scan?


----------



## happy02

Aaw congratulations on ur babas! Vanishing twin can cause so much worry! I really hope all is ok for u!!! Try to keep busy to make the days go fast and keep ur brain occupied! They told me all about vanishing twin and don't get hopes up! They can be so brutal and heartless. U have seen its little heart beating so that is a brilliant sign!! Mine always measured nearly a week apart, think my boy was just a pig ha xx

Loads of luck!! Oh yer, love the belly already!! How r u keeping that a secret?! ;0)
Keep us posted!! Xxx


----------



## createbeauty

helloeveryone said:


> Congratulations xxxx try not to worry ( easier said than done I know)
> :happydance:
> 
> When is your next scan?

My next scan is Friday 1st of May. What a long time to wait.


So far, everything I had in first trimester with my son had been doubly worse this time around. Just got over the gastroenteritis at the end of last week and got a migraine yesterday morning around 6:45 AM. Hubby had to go to work and I tried to lay in bed to get some rest. Then I got another migraine aura in the exact same place as the first one. Pain was so bad that my breathing was shallow, which made my fingertips, wrists, and forearms numb. After trying to send jumbled texts to my husband, he came home and called the paramedics who got my breathing to normal then left! Couldn't make the midwife's appointment so hubby booked my first midwife appointment for Tuesday the 5th of May. 

So I guess I'm pretty much just supposed to wait and hope and pray that everything is okay when I finally go back for my next scan. :(


----------



## helloeveryone

1st of May is a long time to wait, you could book a private scan if you can't wait that long...

Glad to hear you are feeling better and didn't need to go to hospital.


----------



## 1stPregTwins

I had the vanishing twin fear for about a week.. Even after my first ultrasound showed two super strong heartbeats!! I was scared about a million different things at first, being that this is my first pregnancy... At 34 years old with spontaneous twins lol every mother I talk to has said, especially with their first pregnancies, that they were scared about every little thing and 9 times out of 10 there ended up being nothing to worry about.. and even though this isn't your first pregnancy, if your first twin pregnancy. And I'm pretty sure it's just a natural thing to be worried and be nervous. I hope it makes you feel a little bit better to know that you're not the only one with fears, and you're not the only one scared about the vanishing twin syndrome... I also hope that it makes you feel a tad bit better to know that now I'm almost 11 weeks and every single one of the fears I had in the very beginning were for nothing, so far my babies are perfectly healthy and safe and I'm sure yours are too!! :hug:


----------



## Darlin65

Just doing a little but of lurking and your post sounds a lot like what I have going on but no scan yet. Super early bfp, called and booked my mw appt and they told me it was impossible to have my bfp so soon but we had a bit of a dry spell int he bd dept so I know it couldn't have been further along. I'm having super early symptoms too. Good lucj!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congrats 
How did the scan go Friday createbeauty?

Sending positive vibes x


----------



## createbeauty

I found out Wednesday that one baby stopped developing at 5½ weeks and the other at 6½ weeks. I had my operation on Thursday to remove them. I am still devastated and trying to get my head around it.


----------



## helloeveryone

Sorry to hear your news xxx :hugs:


----------



## Tui

So sorry honey xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh createbeauty 

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

They were too precious for this earth 

Please keep busy and I know impossible but try not to dwell on this too much Hun 

Sending love x


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I am so sorry! How heartbreaking :( :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im so sorry hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Darlin65

So sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Laura2806

So so sorry to hear this :( some babies are just to beautiful for earth xxx


----------

